# Ibsp 6/10



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

WOW!
Longest lasting blitz of big blues I've ever been in!
3 hours of the toothy critters.Mostly 8-12lbs with an occasional to 15.
Fish on every cast at times.What a day!
They had bunker,herring and bay anchovy running scared in the wash.Lots of guys picked 'em up and live-lined for big blues!
All mine-sans 2 on poppers- were caught on metal.

Steve


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Went thru the same thing on the end of the south jetty there at the inlet!!!

Lost a nice striper @ 6:30 am on a RM Smith jointed swimmer....then @ the turn of the tide @ around 8:15 it began with the most insane top-water bluefish action I've ever seen all within 25 feet of the rocks!!! All 10 to 15 pounds....and I swear one was pushing 18-20 #'s!!!! Awsome fishing for about an hour and a half!!!

Oh...I definatly switched to a cheaper plug for the blues!!! LOL!


See ya on the beach!!!


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Hey man!
Crazy wasn't it?
I need to talk with you.I still have your card from the fest-I'll call.
Yup-same Sudsrat.

Steve


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

No problem......I'm here! Best to try and reach me in the evenings as rack and boat works off the hook!!!

Git'r done!!!


----------



## djcoast (Feb 26, 2005)

Suds and Stripa, how you doing haven't been on this site in a long time, looks like things picked up around here, it used to be alot smaller and slower. How many other barners are on here??


----------



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi, I hate to sound stupid but......what the heck is Isbp????


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Not a stupid ?
Island Beach State Park in Central New Jersey.

Steve


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

YO DJ!

I hit all the sites....if they're fishing...I'm in!!!

Git'r done!!!

IBSP....Jerseys version of the OBX!


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Hey DJ!
Good site here.

Steve


----------



## djcoast (Feb 26, 2005)

Woo Ha


----------

